# Source for Free Styrofoam sheets



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I just want to share this with everyone. I found that my local Lowe's has these sheets of Styrofoam in the receiving area. They come as shipping protection for special order doors. They very in sizes a little but most are 6ft tall 30 to 36 in wide and 1in to 3/4 in thick. They are very dense for beaded foam and I've had no trouble carving on them. Ask someone in millwork dept or receiving to get them when they are done using them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Free is always a plus for a prop builder. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great tip Joe! I'll have to go to my local store and see if they have any. The real challenge at my Lowes is finding someone that will actually look and see if they have any...most of the employees want to click their walkie-talkie and if the sheet doesn't come flying down from the ceiling into their hands, they will tell me, "nope, don't have any".


----------



## Rumsfield (Oct 27, 2011)

I go around to the smaller local type lumber yards and ask if they have any damaged blue or pink foam board for sale at a discount. Yet have I had to pay for any as they are more then happy to give the stuff away. Last time i brought home 4 almost complete sheets of 2" thick pink due to about a 20 sq inch corner broke off.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great idea SpookyJ, I'll start keeping my eyes open more at Lowe's. Rumsfield, that's a great idea too. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## netsirk (Sep 26, 2017)

I drool over the mass supply of blueboard when driving by construction site. Never have had guts to ask if they have scraps, but maybe will soon.


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

I have picked up tombstone sized scraps from peoples' set-out trash. I stop whenever I see them. 
But you don't get full sheets this way, of course.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

netsirk said:


> I drool over the mass supply of blueboard when driving by construction site. Never have had guts to ask if they have scraps, but maybe will soon.


 kind of silly if you don't. Depending where you live and what kind of character or person the superintendent/field supervisor is will be the determining factor with you access to the site legally. Never hurts to ask though. Your best bet to pick up massive quantities is when (or if) there is a built-up roof being installed. The rigid insulation board used is anywhere from 1"-3" thick and scrap pieces are generally large enough for big stones. To give you an idea how much waste in cut offs there can be: the roofer filled up 3 40-yard dumpsters with nothing but roof insulation for a project I was on. Every time I do a job walk, I see $$$ for materials the haunt community can use. All of this stuff goes straight into the dumpster if not used.


----------

